# Daniel Gibson Picture/Update Thread



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _August 28, 2006_
> *One-on-One with Cavaliers Rookie, Daniel Gibson*
> 
> On the eve of the 2006 NBA Draft, pundits and prognosticators predicted that the Cavaliers would select either Michigan State shooting guard Shannon Brown or Texas point, Daniel Gibson. Cavaliers GM Danny Ferry helped the forecasters hedge their bet: Cleveland drafted them both.
> ...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

One of my favourite college players last year, i really hope he does well in Cleveland.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Daniel Gibson videos*

*The Cavs select Daniel Gibson*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4VgS8StUA8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4VgS8StUA8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Daniel Gibson - amazing*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPLEY3Wn53E"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPLEY3Wn53E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Gibson having fun as student of NBA*












> *Gibson having fun as student of NBA*
> 
> Saturday, October 14, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Daniel's Dime*












> _October 23, 2006_
> *Daniel Gibson's Rookie Blog*
> 
> Right now, I’m trying to get used to life in the NBA as well as the Cleveland weather. It’s just a little different than Texas. Everybody I’ve talked to in town has been telling me about these “blizzards” – so I brought a coat with me. But I can tell already that it’s not going to be enough. So I need to go shopping and get some more winter gear. Danny Ferry said he owes me a coat – a big coat. I don’t know about Danny’s taste, so hopefully he’ll take me with him.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Daniel Gibson’s Rookie Blog*












> _November 28, 2006_
> *Daniel Gibson’s Rookie Blog*
> 
> I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. I miss everyone back in Texas but I was able to spend Thanksgiving with my teammates. Eric Snow had me and Shannon (Brown) and Dwayne Jones over for dinner. I really ate a lot and got stuffed. After, I went right to sleep!
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

God we got such a steal.

Gibson is why I'm reticent to make a big deal for a young point guard, unless they are like Chris Paul or Deron Williams or Kirk Hinrich, Gibson might be great here.

He seems like the perfect guard to put with Lebron. A quick athletic, defensive oriented point who can shoot.

Now Shannon needs to step it up.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Gibson having fun as student of NBA*

we need someone to upload that dunk over Al vs the pacers,,,,, disqusting


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> God we got such a steal.
> 
> Gibson is why I'm reticent to make a big deal for a young point guard, unless they are like Chris Paul or Deron Williams or Kirk Hinrich, Gibson might be great here.
> 
> ...


I agree we got a steal. But I don't understand how S. Brown is ahead of Gibson at this point. Maybe Brown's kicking arse in practice?

From what I've seen, Gibson is better right now (and it's not close).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> I agree we got a steal. But I don't understand how S. Brown is ahead of Gibson at this point. Maybe Brown's kicking arse in practice?
> 
> From what I've seen, Gibson is better right now (and it's not close).


Brown's a 2 guard and much stronger (important for D against bigger SG's) so with Hughes out, Brown is going with the other Brown


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> I agree we got a steal. But I don't understand how S. Brown is ahead of Gibson at this point. Maybe Brown's kicking arse in practice?
> 
> From what I've seen, Gibson is better right now (and it's not close).


A recent article said Coach Brown claimed Gibson made a few mistakes defensively off-the-ball. While I'm not sure about that, it's basically saying Coach cares about defense above all.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crazy Gibson layup from college:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPLEY3Wn53E"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPLEY3Wn53E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson dunk against Indiana:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IEz0OfdbOoc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IEz0OfdbOoc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *When it comes to Cavaliers guard Daniel Gibson, curb your enthusiasm.
> Don't misunderstand, the Cavs are extremely high on the young rookie's potential. But collectively, they are trying not to let expectations and reality get out of whack following his first career start.
> By all accounts, it was a smash-hit performance, 18 points and five rebounds in the Cavs' victory over Toronto on Wednesday -- especially considering the team had been parched for production from the starting spot Larry Hughes vacated 10 games ago.
> Shortly after Hughes took part in his third full practice of the week on Thursday, the Cavs upgraded his status for Saturday's game with the Indiana Pacers to questionable.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16192786.htm

What about all those mistakes veterans make like sucking that you let them get away with?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who was the little point guard when Lebron was in high school? Maybe Daniel reminds him of him.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Who was the little point guard when Lebron was in high school? Maybe Daniel reminds him of him.


That would be dru joyce.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Aren't you glad I started to sell you all on Daniel Gibson even before the draft!

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=281639

It worked out, but there was too much risk hoping he'd slide to the second round. There's even a Dwyane Wade comparison in there courtesy of myself! Gibson is the X-Factor for the 06/07 Cavaliers. You know it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL, I'm still sticking by my desired picks:

1) Sergio
2) Gibson


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Interesting article on how Gibson "fell" to the Cavs. Check out the Mo williams parts




> *OKLAHOMA CITY - *Often the difference between a perceived gamble and a shrewd investment is a little bit of perspective. That and some quality inside information.
> Such is the partnership between Daniel Gibson and the Cavaliers.
> Just how Gibson, a promising rookie starting to establish a role on the team, landed on the Cavs roster is a matter of guts and intrigue that played out behind the scenes last summer.
> No one on either side is apparently ready to tell the whole story or take credit for the early returns, which make it seem like a potential home run, because the process is still in its infancy. But there's a chance someone might end up having pulled off quite a coup.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16212892.htm


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Check out this part of his bio at NBA.com



> *PERSONAL:* Full name: Daniel Hiram Gibson…son of Byron and Cheryl Gibson…his father played basketball at the University of Houston…majored in corporate communications at Texas…a McDonald’s All-American recruit and a Second-Team Parade All-American…finished his high school career as the all-time leading scorer in Houston high school basketball...averaged 25.5 points per game as a senior, leading his team to its first state title since 1965…*graduated sixth out of 212 students in his high school senior class…member of the National Honor Society in high school*.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dude is smart like a fox. Instead of letting the game play him, he played the game. And in the process he should stand to make a lot of money, and the Cavs may have got a crucial part of their core going forward.

Can't wait till Boobie starts starting at point guard for games.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. This kid is quickly becoming a favorite of mine. It appears that his draft stock slid because of his situation, rather than his skills.

He was being talked about as a lottery pick. To think that we got him with the 42nd pick is mind blowing.

The best part is that he consciously decided to come to Cavs because he thought he could help this team. The kid is smart, and he knows what it'll take to succeed in this league.

If this season's start is any indication, he could be our long-term solution at point guard. The kid does just about everything well. A little more experience for him and we may soon have the best starting 5 in the league.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Awesome article Pioneer. Gibson completely played the system. I doesn't hurt that the Cavs liked what they saw and Gibson's family had a relationship with the Assistant GM, but he did what he needed to do for his longterm future. The kid is damn good and Rick Barnes' stupidity and the way college basketball is played really soured a lot of people on him. Great job by Gibson and the Cavs got lucky he essentially picked them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I just wanna say, if Gibson is gonna go from starting to riding the pine with Hughes back Mike Brown has *serious* problems. 

The kid produced in clutch situations, is clearly the best shooter on the team, and also the best at defending quick PG's.

Honestly he should be starting, but 20-25 mins should be the norm for him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I just wanna say, if Gibson is gonna go from starting to riding the pine with Hughes back Mike Brown has *serious* problems.
> 
> The kid produced in clutch situations, is clearly the best shooter on the team, and also the best at defending quick PG's.
> 
> Honestly he should be starting, but 20-25 mins should be the norm for him.


I still think Damon's a slightly better shooter.

But Gibson is the best point guard on this team. Why he is riding pine is beyond me.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He ended up on the pine because Brown hasn't really sorted out yet how he's going to balance the minutes between 3 point guards and Larry Hughes. 

It's very much like when he was trying to find a place in the rotation for Andy last year.

Just give him time to get it sorted out. This is the first game we've had Hughes back and starting. It's going to mess up the rotations.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*D. Gibson's dunk - Pacers*

*D. Gibson's dunk - Pacers*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IEz0OfdbOoc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IEz0OfdbOoc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Daniel Gibson’s Rookie Blog*










> *Daniel Gibson’s Rookie Blog*
> 
> Even though I’m a rookie, I think my teammates have confidence in me. This series, before I even stepped out on the court, Larry Hughes was saying, “Shoot the ball. Don’t worry about anything – just shoot it.” So when I got out there, I was just letting it go.
> It’s great when you’re teammates have that much confidence in you; you can just go out there and play with no worries.
> ...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

_Even though I’m a rookie, I think my teammates have confidence in me. This series, before I even stepped out on the court, *Larry Hughes was saying, “Shoot the ball. Don’t worry about anything – just shoot it.*” So when I got out there, I was just letting it go._

Hmm...:biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Daniel Gibson scored 19 of his career-high 31 points*

*Daniel Gibson scored 19 of his career-high 31 points*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6EYoDAilYdU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6EYoDAilYdU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Gibson stays focuses on the task at hand*










> *Gibson stays focuses on the task at hand*​
> *INDEPENDENCE —* Daniel Gibson is probably going to end up with more than a “Boobie” prize.
> 
> Even if Sasha Pavlovic was in camp and Eric Snow wasn’t hurt, the second-year guard would be the odds-on favorite to start alongside Larry Hughes in the Cavaliers backcourt when the regular season opens Oct. 31.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Shoot It, Boobie!*










> _Boobie Bombs His Way to MVP Honors in Rookie Challenge_
> 
> *Shoot It, Boobie!*​
> Sometimes you have to wonder if (or when) Daniel Gibson’s magical ride from second round draft pick to budding NBA superstar will end. If you’re a Cavalier fan, you hope never. And it sure didn’t on Friday night in New Orleans.
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He's going to make some serious cash off of us when the time comes. One of the best pieces of business Ferry's done. I think he'll be the starter come next season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> He's going to make some serious cash off of us when the time comes. One of the best pieces of business Ferry's done. I think he'll be the starter come next season.


Yup - Gibson is gonna get PAID


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Daniel Gibson Signs Multi-Year Contract With Cavaliers*

*Daniel Gibson Signs Multi-Year Contract With Cavaliers*​


> *CLEVELAND, OH -* July 16th, 2008 - Cleveland Cavaliers guard Daniel Gibson has signed a multi-year contract with the team, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today. Per team and league policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> During the 2007-08 season, Gibson averaged career highs of 10.4 points on .432 shooting, 2.3 rebounds and 2.5 assists in 58 games played (26 starts). He ranked fifth in the NBA in three-point percentage (.440). During the 2008 All-Star Weekend, the 22-year old guard was named MVP of the T-Mobile Rookie Challenge after scoring 33 points on a game-record 11 three-pointers and finished second in the Foot Locker Three-Point Shootout.
> 
> ...


----------

